# quadriga art real or fake? Read Please



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

I will start with the email I first received:
Good Morning, 

My name is L. Lara and I'm working in Quadriga Art (Juarez, Mexico.) reviewing Internet I detect that your Company is a T-Shirt Printing Company.

I'm requesting a quote of 175,000 impressions (attached art, spca.org) size of the white t-shirt "L". 

Also I'm not sure if you are a T-Shirt Manufacturer, I'm trying to buy 175,000 white t-shirts size "L" 100% cotton or 50% cotton and 50% polyester and the weight of the T-Shirt could be 6 or 5.5 oz. 

Please confirm if you are interested in quoting.

Call me or e-mail me if you require additional information (sorry had to leave off the number) 

Thanks. 

Art 
--
This was very wierd to me so I started first to call around and make sure to see if I could infact get 175K shirts. Sure! my supplier is excited and wanting to meet with me asap. 
--
I then called spca and they denied the order for any one, stating there is no way they could afford such a HUGE order for $700,000. 
--
This is the email I sent the art company:
I have checked with the SPCA of Texas, they confirmed this is not thier account. They have not recently inquired on a shirt order. 
Thank you any way.
--
They called me direct and asked if I were denying thier request for a quote.
--
Yes,
--
so I thought this was over and this morning i get this email.
First of all you went with the wrong organization, our customer is not located in EU. You did not have any right to go and contact our costumers. We are your customers and request a quote from you and you shown a full lack of ethics calling our customer. We are a big organization with an annual shirt printing volume of 1'000,000 to 3'000,000 T-shirts. But with this, you closed the door to make any business with us. 

*****************************************
Mary Carmen Sanchez Rangel R.
Purchasing Department
Quadriga Art Mexico S. de RL de CV

--
When I called the NY office of this so called company they told me they didn't have a L Lara working for them. This doesn't mean that they might have just hired someone, and the main office just didn't know about it yet. But they also stated that they didn't have an SPCA account. 
--
I also asked the person inquiring about the shirts. If you are in Mexico why can't you find someone there to do the job for pennies on the dollar... There was no reply!
****
So honestly was it worth it for me to turn away the job? Oh and they wanted me to deliver the shirts to El Paso and they would take the shirts from thier warehouse there in El Paso, TX.They also wanted to have it completed in 2 weeks. I can handle the job. But like all of america, I believe I did the right thing to make sure all was legit. Please comment on this anyone.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I think it maybe fake... 

Quadriga Art, Inc is a direct mail company 

What was the email he sent from, just the end part? @name.com ? did he email you from a email name @quadrigaart.com ?


----------



## OneSpeed (Feb 8, 2008)

Total scam. DO NOT TOUCH.

I get about 3 of those a week. I treat them with the same respect I reserve for emails promising to "enhance" those bits of my anatomy that make me a male.

Or if you're bored, string them along a bit and waste their time.


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, the emails did have the @quadrigaart.com, Thank you for your post. I better get those emais out of my email folders. I hate spam emails. Thanks all.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

KRlSTY said:


> Yes, the emails did have the @quadrigaart.com, Thank you for your post. I better get those emais out of my email folders. I hate spam emails. Thanks all.


*2 things...


It could be real.... that company does huge mailings for US companies... he only requested one size, which is normal sometimes when mail outs are done like this. Maybe the ad agency contracted quadriga to do this.

What is your web site url? Are you a large volume printer there in Texas? If you are, I can see where he would try to contact you to do it. 

*
I know we all get the Nigeria Email scams... but this could be legit.


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not a huge printing company, but between my company, my fathers and a very good friend here. We could have done it.


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi, everyone. I have once again been contacted today by this *quadriga art* company.They say they are real, they really do want 175K shirts, but that this is a small order for what they ussually purchase. They would like 175K shirts and that the company would like a company that can do 20,000 shirts a day. Though I am only 1 person here at my shop. I advised I can do about 5K a day. As they say that is not what they are looking for. Though I advised I have many sources that can help with the order, (Not that I at this point wanted the order.) They want the shirts printed with about 4-6 colors and folded to a 4x6-9 inches for mailing. at about 1.20 a shirt. Ink, shirts and supplies have gone through the roof I can't do the job for 1.20 each. So they have lead me to believe they are viewing this forum. They also state that they have contacted about 60 other shops.....


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I think you did the right thing when you started not wanting the order. 
Even if it were a real order and a higher profit margin, you would probably be biting off more than you can chew, unless you subbed it out in sections and did all you could yourself.


----------



## jrdesigner (Oct 17, 2009)

I work for quadriga art. we have no facilities in Mexico.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Then I guess the Quadriga Art website is wrong since they say they do. Kind of strange all the way around either way


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

FAKE i get **** like that all the time.


----------



## ScreenPrintH2O (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see the harm in quoting an order like this. If it was real I doubt there are many companies that have the A&R to support ordering 175K t-shirts at once. I would let them know they need to pay in advance for each shirt that you are printing for them or have them order the shirts themselves.

It is strange that a company claiming to be based in Mexico would farm out an order this large to the states, especially if there isn't a really quick turn time on the order. They could get this done for half the price if they printed in Mexico.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

jrdesigner said:


> I work for quadriga art. we have no facilities in Mexico.


Did they close the Mexico Office because when you go to the website it shows an office in Mexico.
Also by the way this thread is is like almost 2 years old.

Tari


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I know this thread is old, but most companies looking for to sub a large contract job call instead of emailing.


----------



## Ritz (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Kristy! Did you see Anderson Cooper tonight? He may have answered your question regarding Quadriga Art: Tonight on AC360: Another charity linked to direct mail company – Anderson Cooper 360 - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Got a similar email. I told them they could call with their credit card information. Once the job was paid for we would be happy to fill their order. They emailed back and asked to be on net terms. I told them Money Order or Credit Cards only for first time buyers. Never heard from them again.


----------



## aspliz (Dec 4, 2010)

jamerican352005 said:


> Got a similar email. I told them they could call with their credit card information. Once the job was paid for we would be happy to fill their order. They emailed back and asked to be on net terms. I told them Money Order or Credit Cards only for first time buyers. Never heard from them again.


Has anyone ever had an experience with the hearing impaired.
It was alot like this but they called thru a 3rd party hearing impaired service. The operator is not allowed to talk to you so it is very hard to understand the drawn out information.
It has happened to me three times. The first time seemed legit at first, wanted to pay with credit card. Sometime into the call i started getting the feeling that something wasn't right so I told them i didn't take credit cards. I don't remember, why but the third time (all within 6 months) I insisted that the operator talk to me because I was sure it was a scam. I ended up telling her to tell whoever it was I wasn't interested in their business and not to call back. I feel for the hearing impaired, it's too bad that people like this ruin it for them.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

It also happens with translation 'relay' services.

Oftentimes, even if they do pay with a credit card, it will go through, you will think it's paid for, you will give them the shirts, and the chargeback comes weeks later when you find out it was a stolen number.


----------



## aspliz (Dec 4, 2010)

ScreenFoo said:


> It also happens with translation 'relay' services.
> 
> Oftentimes, even if they do pay with a credit card, it will go through, you will think it's paid for, you will give them the shirts, and the chargeback comes weeks later when you find out it was a stolen number.


I see you are from Ft Collins, I used to live there.
I worked at Choice City Printing ( an offset shop) which changed to Choice Printing sometime after I left.


----------

